# Having problems with Rauchboy, need help



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Do a search on the threads about the Ranchboy. If I remember correctly people saying that it wasn't a very good smoker for the price for some of those who had bought it.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

The only person I have ever known who likes that smoker is a self-described germanophile--he even wears lederhosen.

Just get yourself a tin can, shoot it with some buckshot and put it in your old smoker. It will work as well.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/search.php?searchid=1200054

Posts on Rauchboy.... Might help.


----------

